# Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - So gut kommt der neue Trailer bei Fans an



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - So gut kommt der neue Trailer bei Fans an*

						Seit gestern gibt es den ersten Teaser-Trailer zur Episode 9 von Stars Wars, dieses mal unter dem Titel "The Rise of Skywalker". Auf YouTube sammelt das Video innerhalb kürzester Zeit 12 Millionen Aufrufe und überaus gute Bewertungen. Insbesondere an einem Detail des Trailers erfreuen sich viele Fans.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - So gut kommt der neue Trailer bei Fans an*


----------



## thrustno1 (13. April 2019)

Keine Ahnung wie ein Star wars Fan diese Triologie bzw diesen Trailer gut finden kann


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2019)

Die Fortsetzungen waren dermaßen schlecht, dass sich Manche an die Hoffnung klammern, es könne nur besser werden ...

"A New Hope" war aber der Titel von Episode IV, nicht der von Episode IX.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. April 2019)

Star Wars ist doch längst tot. Ich habe es damals schon gesagt und ich sage es heute auch, Disney hat Star Wars kaputt gemacht. Alles was unter der Regie von Disney veröffentlicht wurde, war Müll! Episode 7, 8, Solo, Rogue One und Episode 9 wird genau so kacke. Allein schon die Szene mit Rey war einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. April 2019)

Der Trailer reißt mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker.

Was mich aber am meißten stört in Sachen Star Wars, dass es wirklich jeden Schei....von Star Wars gibt. Lollies, Ordner, Etuis, Stifte....geht mal durch n Toys R Us und zählt mal alle Star Wars Produkte.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Was mich aber am meißten stört in Sachen Star Wars, dass es wirklich jeden Schei....von Star Wars gibt. Lollies, Ordner, Etuis, Stifte....geht mal durch n Toys R Us und zählt mal alle Star Wars Produkte.


Das nennt sich Merchandising & gab es früher auch schon.

George Lucas hat das größte Merchandising-Universum erschaffen was es gibt.
Filme, Spielzeuge, Computerspiele, Comics, Bücher etc.
Und das über viele Jahrzehnte!


----------



## biosat_lost (14. April 2019)

Mein star wars Universum ist mit dem letzten Teil unwiederbringlich kollabiert. Also ich meine damit, dass dieser Film sozusagen ein schwarzes Loch aufgetan hat, das alles was daraufhin kommen möge mit einer Gravitation von 10000 Megasonnen aus dem Bereich des Möglichen in den Bereich des Unmöglichen reißen müsste. 

Ich meine da hat sich doch eine unvorstellbare Peinlichkeit an die andere gereiht und man hat sich in jeder einzelnen Situation für das denkbar Schlechteste und denkbar Peinlichste entschieden. 

Aber wo irgendwo noch Hoffnung auf eine Gutmachung a la" MTV´s death match" bestand in derObi Wan Kenobi mit Darth Vader zusammen Rache an allen Charactären die  im 8. Teil vorkommen üben, meinetwegen zusammen mit Darth Sidious, Darth  Maul und Quai Gon Jin(  ok Count Doku dürfte dann auch nicht fehlen).
Grausame Rache natürlich, denn für Derartiges wie dem 8. Teil, kann es nur eine Strafe geben!

Da lassen die tatsächlich die lächerlichsten Figuren wiederauferstehen um Star Wars ein für alle Mal einem Ende zuzuführen?? 

Also ich weiß noch wie man in Foren, nach dem Release des 1. kleinen Trailers  zum  Auftakt der Fortführung nach -revenge of the sith- darüber diskutierte welche Funktion wohl die kleinen vertikalen Laser an diesem mittelalterlich anmutendem rotem sith-Laserschwert, hätten. 
Man einigte sich darauf dass es letzlich nur eine zweiseitige Laserkanone sein könnte, es gab sogar Fanmovies, in denen das wirklich ziemlich cool und anschaulich dargestellt wurde. 
Als diese seitlichen Laser dann am Ende gar keine Funktion hatten, noch  noch nicht mal irgendeine Erklärung in irgendeiner Form dazu kam? Ich meine dieser Typ mit dieser lächerlichen nutzlosen Maske der die tatsächlich wegen seines   "Großvaters"!!, trug???
Rouge One war doch richtig klasse, mit den besten Schauspielern ( Forest Witaker und Mads Mikkelsen), selbst Solo war überhaupt nicht schlecht! 
Ganz abgesehen von der Story in Old Republik knights of the fallen empire, warum hat man sich nicht einfach an das geniale storybook gehalten was ja schon bestand?? Also ich finde der neue Trailer sieht schon peinlicher und auch billiger aus, als der 8. Teil, letztendlich.
Und ich möchte ganz bestimmt niemandem den Spaß an star wars nehmen, ich habe star wars Zeit meines Lebens gelebt, kognitiv wieder und wieder.

Ich fürchte das wird kaum mehr möglich sein, wenn ich mir so einen 9. Teil  anschahe. Den 8. Teil hab ich mir 5 mal oder so angesehen und wusste nicht wovon der handelte( genau wie Rian Johnson ja nicht wusste wovon star wars episode 7 handelte), weil mein Verstand den verdrängt hatte.

 Mein Gott, wie das aussieht schaffen die es tatsächlich in noch ungeahnte Dimensionen der Peinlichkeit vorzustoßen. 

Bleiben nur noch die vielen game movies aus besagtem knight of the fallen empire, die wirklich gut sind, zusammen mit den anderen vielen guten star wars game movies und the clone wars und star wars rebells, was ja auch noch Gold ist dagegen.  
Ich finde das wirklich ne Frechheit und das ist auch gemein, bleibt nur zu hoffen dass diese 3 Teile später mal offiziell gelöscht, gebannt werden.  Das ist mein Ernst!!Und natürlich die Star wars Games, die nach wie vor genial sind


----------



## RtZk (14. April 2019)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Star Wars ist doch längst tot. Ich habe es damals schon gesagt und ich sage es heute auch, Disney hat Star Wars kaputt gemacht. Alles was unter der Regie von Disney veröffentlicht wurde, war Müll! Episode 7, 8, Solo, Rogue One und Episode 9 wird genau so kacke. Allein schon die Szene mit Rey war einfach nur lächerlich.



Rouge One war ziemlich gut, Rebells war gut und Solo ok, aber ja, die Triologie wird Müll.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2019)

"Rogue One" finde ich auch sehr gut. "Han Solo" habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 
"Rebells" geht, bin nicht so ein Fan von diesen Animationsserien. Ich würde mich über eine gute Realserie freuen.
Eine ist ja auch in Arbeit:„The Mandalorian“: Star-Wars-Serie startet im November 2019 . KINO.de
Bin mal gespannt wann die dann im Free TV läuft.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2019)

"Rogue One" war gut und hatte eigentlich nur den Nachteil, sich nur der dramatisch-pessimistischen Seite von Star Wars zu widmen. Das ist erträglicher als das affige Gekasper der neuen Trilogie, aber zu Star Wars gehört eben auch immer ein wenig positive Grundeinstellung.
"Solo" hätte gut werden können, aber daran haben - und das sieht man dem Film leider an - zu viele Leute herumgefrickelt. Was übrigens eines der Hauptprobleme bei Disney ist: Es gibt zu viele Leute, die ihre Interessen in den Filmen platzieren möchten oder einfach nur ihre Marke hinterlassen müssen.

Die Originaltrilogie war so gut, weil ein Märchenonkel wie Lucas die Ideen geliefert hat und es genug Ausführende gab, auf deren Mitarbeit er angewiesen war und deren Vorschläge er gehört hat. Episode IV bis VI haben so viele Leute angesprochen, weil sich dort viele Leute mit ihren Vorstellungen eingebracht haben, aber einer sagte, wo's lang geht.
Die Prequels waren schon nicht mehr so gut, weil Lucas auf niemanden mehr angewiesen war und keinen Input mehr annehmen musste.
Und die Sequels haben ihre Linie komplett verloren, weil da gar keiner der alten Garde noch irgendwie federführend beteiligt ist, aber dafür ein Haufen Leute, die entweder gar nichts mit Star Wars am Hut haben - es ist nur ein weitere Cashcow - oder nur ihre individuelle Perspektive auf Star Wars besitzen, aber die Macht haben (no pun intended), diese zur *alleinigen* Richtlinie erklären.

Es kann funktionieren. Aber dafür muss man *einmalig* die grundlegenden Parameter vorgeben und danach gute Autoren und geeignete (!) Regisseure ihr Ding machen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Prequels waren schon nicht mehr so gut, weil Lucas auf niemanden mehr angewiesen war und keinen Input mehr annehmen musste.


Wobei ich finde dass Prequel-Trilogie von Film zu Film immer besser wurde und mit dem dritten Teil auf ähnlichen Niveau wie die alten Teile war.
Wovon "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" für die meisten Fans der beste Star Wars Film überhaupt ist. Regie hatte dabei Irvin Kershner geführt.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wovon "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" für die meisten Fans der beste Star Wars Film überhaupt ist.



Das sehe ich auch so, aber die Frage nach dem besten SW-Film (allgemein oder nur der Originaltrilogie) löst auf Conventions und in Foren auch gerne mal Tumulte aus.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so, aber die Frage nach dem besten SW-Film (allgemein oder nur der Originaltrilogie) löst auf Conventions und in Foren auch gerne mal Tumulte aus.


Das kenne ich. 

Ich finde "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" auch sehr gut. Aber  "Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter" noch besser. Viele schimpfen auf die Ewoks, die hätten den Teil versaut, aber ich finde den gut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. April 2019)

Morgen kommt dann eine PCGH-News darüber, wie die Reaktionen auf den Teaser-Trailer bei den Fans ankommen 

Ich möchte ein News-Bot sein, am kalten Polar!


----------



## facehugger (14. April 2019)

Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich hervorragend streiten, "Rogue One" fand ich allerdings ebenfalls gut. Das Star Wars-_Feeling_ hat dieser Film zumindest *für mich* deutlich besser rübergebracht wie Episode VII/VIII...

Teil 9 werd ich mir vermutlich geben, aber die Erwartungshaltung ist natürlich sehr gedämpft.

Gruß


----------



## biosat_lost (1. Mai 2019)

gelöscht


----------



## biosat_lost (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "Rogue One" finde ich auch sehr gut. "Han Solo" habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> "Rebells" geht, bin nicht so ein Fan von diesen Animationsserien. Ich würde mich über eine gute Realserie freuen.
> Eine ist ja auch in Arbeit:„The Mandalorian“: Star-Wars-Serie startet im November 2019 . KINO.de
> Bin mal gespannt wann die dann im Free TV läuft.


Muss sagen das gibt mir wirklich Hoffnung, weil die ganze Mandalorian  Thematik wirklich Potential hat. Mich persönlich haben immer die  Hintergründe, die " logischen" Zusammenhänge der Beschaffenheit  bestimmter Sachverhalte, z. B.  "Wozu dienten bestimmte Ausführungen an  der Rüstung von Darth Vader, bzw. dessen Lebenserhaltungssysthems. Wieso  kam es zu bestimmten Unzulänglichkeiten, wie kompensierte er das und  wie steht das in Zusammenhang zu General Grievous usw. z.B.) Das bei  fast jedem Character natürlich.
Diese ganzen unerzählten Geschichten, die nach einer Antwort verlangen.  Ich glaube  das war es zum Teil auch was die Leute anfänglich so  verrückt nach Star Wars machte. Man wollte wissen warum bestimmte Dinge  so waren wie sie sind, für eigene kleine Theorien hatte man genug Futter  gegeben. In den letzten 3 Teilen ist das natürlich nicht so toll.
Also ich war direkt begeistert von der ganzen Mandalorian, Eternal  Throne Geschichte mit den Zwillingsbrüdern. Müsste schon mit dem Teufel  zugehen wenn das vergeigt wird.


----------



## facehugger (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde dass Prequel-Trilogie von Film zu Film immer besser wurde und mit dem dritten Teil auf ähnlichen Niveau wie die alten Teile war.
> *Wovon "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" für die meisten Fans der beste Star Wars Film überhaupt ist.* Regie hatte dabei Irvin Kershner geführt.


Nicht umsonst. Episode V war/ist bedrohlich, nahezu dreckig und vor allem atmosphärisch und stilsicher bis in die Zehenspitzen. Zudem werden die düsteren Aspekte  des Franchise hervorragend stimmig dargestellt. Man kann auch nur als Zuschauer sehr gut nachvollziehen, warum das Imperium in der Galaxis so gefürchtet war. Die dunkle Seite, vor allem natürlich Darth Vader und auch der erstmals in`s Bild rückende Imperator schaffen eine Welt, vor der es eigentlich kein Entrinnen gibt. Was um Himmels willen ist davon in den neuen Filmen übrig geblieben? 

Das Böse ist immer interessanter, vielschichtiger. Manche mögen das nicht zugeben (wollen) und das Gute muss ja am Ende bekanntlich (fast) immer siegen, aber ich denke "Rogue One"  ist für mich und viele andere auch wegen den weiter oben aufgeführten Punkten der bessere Film wie Teil VII/VIII. VII ist mehr oder weniger eh nur ein Abklatsch von IV und eine Art Verbeugung von Abrams in Richtung Lucas und den Fans der ersten Stunde...

Gruß


----------



## biosat_lost (30. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Rogue One" war gut und hatte eigentlich nur den Nachteil, sich nur der dramatisch-pessimistischen Seite von Star Wars zu widmen. Das ist erträglicher als das affige Gekasper der neuen Trilogie, aber zu Star Wars gehört eben auch immer ein wenig positive Grundeinstellung.
> "Solo" hätte gut werden können, aber daran haben - und das sieht man dem Film leider an - zu viele Leute herumgefrickelt. Was übrigens eines der Hauptprobleme bei Disney ist: Es gibt zu viele Leute, die ihre Interessen in den Filmen platzieren möchten oder einfach nur ihre Marke hinterlassen müssen.
> 
> Die Originaltrilogie war so gut, weil ein Märchenonkel wie Lucas die Ideen geliefert hat und es genug Ausführende gab, auf deren Mitarbeit er angewiesen war und deren Vorschläge er gehört hat. Episode IV bis VI haben so viele Leute angesprochen, weil sich dort viele Leute mit ihren Vorstellungen eingebracht haben, aber einer sagte, wo's lang geht.
> ...


Mir kann wohl niemand erzählen dass das mit den letzten drei Teilen der " Saga" keine Absicht war. Vor allem wo rouge one so gut war. Die müssen doch in der Lage sein, zu sehen wie schlecht und peinlich das war. Es war einfach ekelhaft, Müll nichts als wertloser, minuswertiger Müll.
Ab sofort ist jeder Befürworter dieser drei Teile, einschließlich dir, solltest du sowas sein, ein Feind der Republik. Wir müssen umgehend handeln, diese Disney Freaks kennen keine Gnade. Wenn nicht alle Disney Filme umgehend vernichtet werden  kommt es zu einem endlosen Bürgerkrieg. Als erstes, möchte ich, dass du dich in die Disney Studios begibst. Tue was getan werden muss, Lord Vader, zögere nicht, zeige kein Mitgefühl, erst dann wird die dunkle Seite in dir stark genug sein.


----------

